# wininit.ini ?



## hutton (Jan 1, 2001)

When I update a program or install a new one, I get a problem when asked to restart the computer to complete the installation. Instead of rebooting into windows I get a c:\ prompt and wininit.exe then a load of garbage and the message 'press a key to continue'. Whether I press a key or not the computer shuts down. The only way I can restart windows is to boot to the c: prompt, go to the windows directory and delete wininit.ini and then restart. However although the computer will restart the program eg Activex7 hasn't completed its installation and so will not run. Have I got some sort of virus or is there some other explanation? Thanks. Eddie


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Wininit.ini is the file that is created when you do an update/install. It should be deleted after the update/install completes normally. Obviously, yours aren't completing normally.

See  this  and follow the instructions to end your Open Tasks before running the install or upgrade. One of them, especially your AntiVirus could be interfering with the process.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 01-01-2001).]


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

It would be worth checking if you have more than one wininit.exe on your system. The real one resides in the Windows folder. If there's also a wininit.exe in the Windows\System folder, it's the Bymer worm (this also creates a wininit.ini file).


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Here, let me get that removal link for you Ed!!


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

Gee...thanks Phil.









Let's see if it's there first.


----------



## hutton (Jan 1, 2001)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by HKEd:
> *It would be worth checking if you have more than one wininit.exe on your system. The real one resides in the Windows folder. If there's also a wininit.exe in the Windows\System folder, it's the Bymer worm (this also creates a wininit.ini file).*


I have run a check and don't appear to have any wininit.exe on my computer in any folder?? Should I install it from the windows disk? Also where does it come from when I am trying to install a program if it is not there to begin with??


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Extract it from your Windows CD into c:\windows folder

The following assumes your CDrom drive is D:

If W98, you can just use Start>Run>SFC or execute this extract command from a DOS prompt while in Windows

extract /a d:\base4.cab wininit.exe /L c:\windows

If W95, do this from a DOS prompt while in Windows

extract /a d:\win95_02.cab wininit.exe /L c:\windows

BTW, wininit.exe should be on your system at all times. It's wininit.ini that's created when needed by installs or updates. It's then deleted after they complete normally.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 01-02-2001).]


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Eddie:
In your first post you indicate that you say wininit.exe after the reboot. If so, then the file is there somewhere.

Do Start > Find > Files
Enter Wininit.exe in the named field and that your C: drive is selected in the Look In.

You *should* only find one file in \windows.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I noticed that too but I thought what he may have seen was an error because wininit.exe did not exist. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## hutton (Jan 1, 2001)

It was an error message. I have extracted the wininit.exe and the problem is cured!
You folks are the tops
Many thanks

Eddie


> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by bhesson:
> *I noticed that too but I thought what he may have seen was an error because wininit.exe did not exist. I guess we'll find out.*


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your welcome. It was just a lucky guess on my part, anyway glad to hear your ok now.


----------

